# The man who screwed an entire country



## CapAm

Ciao,

la copertina dell'ultimo numero dell'Economist ha questo titolo:

"The man who screwed an entire country"

La maggior parte dei giornali italiani ha tradotto screwed con  fottuto, o con fregato.  Questa traduzione non mi convince del tutto, mi sembra che in questo contesto sia più appropriato tradurre come "L'uomo che ha rovinato un intero paese".

Mi piacerebbe aver il parere di qualche madrelingua.

Grazie


----------



## tsoapm

Beh,  "fottuto" sarebbe alla lettera, immagino che non rende. Per me "rovinato" è dire troppo; l'Italia rimane. Secondo me, "fregato" sarebbe la proposta migliore.


----------



## london calling

Se avessero voluto dire rovinato avrebbero scritto "ruined". Qui intendono proprio "fregare" (ed è una traduzione già "gentile": _screw_ comunque significa fottere).

_L'uomo che ha fregato un intero paese._

Stanno parlando dell'Italia, per caso?

Comunque,_ l'Economist_ non è più il giornale di una volta!


----------



## Alessandrino

Visto che l'Economist è stato abbastanza "forte", non vedo perché ingentilire il significato: _l'uomo che si è inculato un intero paese_.


----------



## london calling

Alessandrino said:


> Visto che l'Economist è stato abbastanza "forte", non vedo perché ingentilire il significato: _l'uomo che si è inculato un intero paese_.


That translates to "buggered (up)". We're referring to a different part of the antomy, of course.   Now, the Economist wouldn't write:

_The man who buggered up an entire country_

although that's what they mean!


----------



## CapAm

london calling said:


> Se avessero voluto dire rovinato avrebbero scritto "ruined". Qui intendono proprio "fregare" (ed è una traduzione già "gentile": _screw_ comunque significa fottere).


 
Si, sapevo che _screw_ significa fottere, nel senso di _avere rapporti sessuali, _non sapevo che avesse anche il significato di _fregare._

Sono anche equivalenti dal punto di vista della "forza" ? (inteso come )


----------



## Alessandrino

london calling said:


> We're referring to a different part of the antomy, of course.


Of course we are, but I'm not sure a literal translation would work here: _l'uomo che ha fottuto/si è fottuto un intero paese_. It is pivotal  that we convey what they really meant, and remain in the "lowest registers" of the language.


----------



## london calling

In effetti avrei dovuto metterci un warn: screw = fuck = fottere/scopare.

Detto ciò però, visto che lo usa _l"Economist_, forse "screw" ha perso un po' di forza (anche perché non scriverebbero mai "fuck" sull'_Economist_), per cui in italiano scriverei "fregare" (nel senso di dire fottere o inculare, come ha detto alessandrino). 

Valuta tu!


----------



## Cacasenno

"The man who *screwed* an entire country" direi che potrebbe essere tradotto anche con *incasinato.
*Le altre traduzioni mi sembrano un po' troppo "forti"anche per un titolo dell'Economistsu Berlusconi*. *O meglio, credo che l'Economist abbia voluto scegliere un titolo il più crudo possibile che potesse però essere letto in forma più soft.


----------



## Memimao

_Screw_ in this sense io traddurei con_ far fesso_

In fact the article (and the long survey that the Economist includes) demonstrates how Mr. B is doing fine personally (Italy's richest man) but has taken the nation for a ride

My own reflection is that I wish it hadn't been so easy for him


----------



## macforever

Alessandrino said:


> Visto che l'Economist è stato abbastanza "forte", non vedo perché ingentilire il significato: _l'uomo che si è inculato un intero paese_.



Senza peli sulla lingua, direi
Io voterei con un "fottuto", che è forte e rende bene l'idea espressa dal giornale.


----------



## london calling

macforever said:


> Senza peli sulla lingua, direi
> Io voterei con un "fottuto", che è forte e rende bene l'idea espressa dal giornale.


Troppo volgare!

Come dicevo sopra, se lo ha utilizzato _l'Economist_ , _screw_ è considerato meno volgare rispetto a prima.


----------



## gandolfo

macforever said:


> Senza peli sulla lingua, direi
> Io voterei con un "fottuto", che è forte e rende bene l'idea espressa dal giornale.




The Economist has been very anti Berlusconi (despite being a centre-right publication!  ) so fottuto seems to me the exact translation as well


----------



## tsoapm

london calling said:


> [...] visto che lo usa _l"Economist_, forse "screw" ha perso un po' di forza



Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Per me "screwed" è una parola che si può usare più o meno tranquilmente nella vita, nonostante il significato di base;  "fottuto" invece no, mi pare. 



gandolfo said:


> The Economist has been very anti Berlusconi (despite being a centre-right publication!  ) so fottuto seems to me the exact translation as well



To be anti-Berlusconi, naughty words are not required (just a head which is screwed on properly - but let's not talk about that; in addition to being against the rules, we'd be here forever).


----------



## BristolGirl

Ciao a tutti !
Ragione ad Alessandrino e TSoaPM - non  ci sono dubbi - 'to screw someone' vuol dire 'metterlo nel didietro a qualcuno' - nel senso di fregare. Inutile tergiversare.
L'Economist è una splendida rivista che ha sempre detto in chiari termini quello che pensa. Che in questo caso in Italia è la verità - per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## london calling

BristolGirl said:


> Ciao a tutti !
> Ragione ad Alessandrino e TSoaPM - non ci sono dubbi - 'to screw someone' vuol dire 'metterlo nel didietro a qualcuno' - nel senso di fregare. Inutile tergiversare.


In my opinion (I'm sticking to my guns).

The problem is with register, as I have said from the word go: there's a big difference between saying "fregato" and "fottuto/inculato".

As I mentioned many posts ago, _screw_ appears not to be as strong as it was once upon a time (i.e. it might still  mean fucked, but can you imagine _The Economist_ using a word like that? I was already surprised they used "screwed").

To translate it _fottuto/inculato_ is a bit too much, in my opinion. Can you imagine _Il Sole 24 Ore, Panorama_ or _Espresso_ using a word like that? Something along the lines of "fregare" or "mettere a quel servizio" would be better, I think.

Comunque adesso starò zitta. Non dovrò prendere io la responsabilità per la traduzione del brano per cui me ne posso fottere.


----------



## Memimao

This is what the Economist website blog has to say on the matter:

A FRENCH website says of our European cover this week:  "The Economist does not do half-measures in its judgment of [Silvio] Berlusconi."  That judgment?  We called Mr Berlusconi "The man who screwed an entire country". 

But the French are in a bind translating the cover. Has Berlusconi arnaqué all of Italy?  Or baisé?  The former has the sense of "ripped off"; the latter, the earthier sense of "screwed". No French word carries both meanings. 

Most Italian discussions of the cover translate "screwed" as fregato, fottuto or avvitato. These words weren't taught in my old Italian textbook, but fregato means "cheated", fottuto means "screwed" as in "fucked", and avvitato refers to turning a screw.  Only one translation that I could find gave the other sense: l'uomo che ha preso in giro un intero paese, roughly "the man who took a whole country for a ride", with the sense of having one over on someone along with the literal meaning of giro, a ride or a tour. 

There must be other languages that have a double-duty word that can translate this, but I can't think of one right now.


----------



## Alessandrino

london calling said:


> As I mentioned many posts ago, _screw_ appears not to be as strong as it was once upon a time (i.e. it might still  mean fucked, but can you imagine _The Economist_ using a word like that? I was already surprised they used "screwed").


I agree. We could run a poll: on a scale from one to ten, how vulgar do you think the words "screw" and "fottere/inculare" are?
The majority of native speakers seem to consider "screw" not so coarse, despite its original meaning. If that's so, I'd opt for something a little "milder" in the Italian translation as well.


----------



## Blackman

Mi stupisce che l'Economist lo usi così alla leggera, in effetti. Il giudizio mi trova d'accordo, perfino troppo blando. Ma il mio inglese d'antan me lo fa sentire un po' troppo forte, almeno per questo contesto.

_L'uomo che ha *giocato* un intero paese?_


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Lo Zingarelli del 1987 mi dà:

*Fottere*, [... ... ] v.tr. *1*. volg. Possedere sessualmente [... ...] *2* pop. fig. Ingannare, imbrogliare [...].

Non ho un solo attimo d'esitazione: "L'uomo che ha fottuto un intero paese".

GS


----------



## london calling

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non ho un solo attimo d'esitazione: "L'uomo che ha fottuto un intero paese".


E invece dovresti esitare, Giorgio (e non c'era mica bisogno di tirare fuori un dizionario, sappiamo tutti cosa significa). E' un problema di registro, _screw_ è ormai meno forte di fottuto.


----------



## CapAm

mi sembra che qualcuno si sia lasciato trasportare da considerazioni personali su Berlusconi ma il mio era un dubbio di natura esclusivamente linguistica.

La mia sensibilità non mi farebbe mai scrivere *fottuto* in un contesto come quello di un articolo di giornale, quindi la domanda è: *screwed* è una parola che si può usare senza rischiare di fare figuracce oppure no ?


----------



## Blackman

CapAm said:


> mi sembra che qualcuno si sia lasciato trasportare da considerazioni personali su Berlusconi ma il mio era un dubbio di natura esclusivamente linguistica.
> 
> La mia sensibilità non mi farebbe mai scrivere *fottuto* in un contesto come quello di un articolo di giornale, quindi la domanda è: *screwed* è una parola che si può usare senza rischiare di fare figuracce oppure no ?


 
Io penso che sia come il nostro _incazzato_: non lo insegnano certo a scuola e fino a qualche anno fa mi sarei beccato un ceffone dalla mamma a pronunciarlo, ma ormai lo senti dappertutto. A me da ancora fastidio, ma, alla radio per esempio, è pane quotidiano. Non l'ho ancora letto in un titolo, ma non mi stupirebbe.


----------



## london calling

CapAm said:


> mi sembra che qualcuno si sia lasciato trasportare da considerazioni personali su Berlusconi ma il mio era un dubbio di natura esclusivamente linguistica. L'avevo capito! Anche le mie risposte erano incentrati sul problema linguistico, sul registro, per l'appunto. Dovessi esprimere il mio pensiero su B. mi sbatterebbero fuori per oscenità!
> 
> La mia sensibilità non mi farebbe mai scrivere *fottuto* in un contesto come quello di un articolo di giornale, quindi la domanda è: *screwed* è una parola che si può usare senza rischiare di fare figuracce oppure no ? Hai visto quello che ho scritto a proposito dell'Economist, no? Detto questo, se usasse una parola del genere davanti ai miei genitori gli verrebbe un infarto. E comunque sconsiglio a chiunque che non parli più che ben l'inglese di usurla ( e le parolacce in genere, in questo caso).


----------



## furs

Discussione interessante. In effetti e' certamente un problema di registro. In particolare, mi meraviglio che nessuno abbia notato che il titolo e' molto piu' forte del testo dell'articolo, il quale cita anche le riforme varate dal governo in chiave positiva.


----------



## london calling

furs said:


> Discussione interessante. In effetti e' certamente un problema di registro. In particolare, mi meraviglio che nessuno abbia notato che il titolo e' molto piu' forte del testo dell'articolo, il quale cita anche le riforme varate dal governo in chiave positiva.


Il linguaggio dell'articolo (che avevo letto*, a proposito) è sicuramente più moderato rispetto al titolo, ma è una forte critica dell'uomo politico. E' vero che parlano delle riforme varate da Tremonti in chiave positiva, ma B. viene criticata aspramente ("a disaster as a national leader", "his financial shenanigans" , "unfit to lead the country", etc)

Ecco l'articolo.

* Confesso di averlo letto però solo ieri, quando mi sono imbattuta in questo thread.


----------



## CapAm

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Lo Zingarelli del 1987 mi dà:
> 
> *Fottere*, [... ... ] v.tr. *1*. volg. Possedere sessualmente [... ...] *2* pop. fig. Ingannare, imbrogliare [...].
> 
> Non ho un solo attimo d'esitazione: "L'uomo che ha fottuto un intero paese".
> 
> GS


 
Scusa ma non ho capito la tua osservazione. Stai dicendo che  fottuto =  screwed sulla base di quella definizione?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Cap.

Siccome fra i possibili traducenti italiani di "screw" esiste "fottere" (in senso sia proprio che figurato, come in inglese, peraltro), e siccome "fottere" in italiano ha come possibili sinonimi "ingannare, imbrogliare", allora ho pensato che "fottere" avesse tutte le carte in regola per tradurre "screw". 
Tutto qui.
Benvenut* al Forum.

GS


----------



## Memimao

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Cap.
> 
> Siccome fra i possibili traducenti italiani di "screw" esiste "fottere" (in senso sia proprio che figurato, come in inglese, peraltro), e siccome "fottere" in italiano ha come possibili sinonimi "ingannare, imbrogliare", allora ho pensato che "fottere" avesse tutte le carte in regola per tradurre "screw".
> Tutto qui.
> Benvenut* al Forum.
> 
> GS



E' questo il senso "doppio" che l'Economist" intendeva


----------



## Einstein

My two eurocents' worth:
When I heard the Italian translation "fregare" I found it rather weak compared with "screw", but the alternative "fottere", while literally correct, Spiz, is too strong. I'm still thinking...


----------



## Memimao

I recall an expression used in and around Milan some years ago:

.... messo nel sottocoda...


----------



## Blackman

Memimao said:


> I recall an expression used in and around Milan some years ago:
> 
> .... messo nel sottocoda...


 
Bello, offre soluzioni alternative, meno immediate...

_L'uomo che l'ha messo/lo mise_ ( più letterario....) _in quel posto a un intero paese?_


----------



## BristolGirl

Sono d'accordo -
PS How about linking this to another thread ?? - see 'Bend her over a barrel' ?? same meaning plus the alliteration with the repetition of B.....
Just kidding......


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> My two eurocents' worth:
> When I heard the Italian translation "fregare" I found it rather weak compared with "screw", but the alternative "fottere", while literally correct, Spiz, is too strong. I'm still thinking...


That's more or less what I've been saying right from the word go.

_Fregare_ is weak compared to "screw" but _fottere_ is not an option because it's far too coarse.

@Memi: must be a regional expression.
@ BM: ecco, avevo scritto "mettere a quel servizio", ma anche qui dicono "metterlo a quel posto". Forse è una soluzione!


----------



## Gianfry

Discussione molto interessante.
Personalmente, non mi viene in mente nessuna parola che sia a metà strada tra "fregare" e "fottere".
Vorrei solo aggiungere che tra i significati di "fregare" c'è anche "fottere"!
Non so se si tratta di un'accezione arcaica o regionale, ma è interessante che, come "to screw", "fregare" ha perso per la maggior parte degli Italiani, se non tutti, ogni connotazione volgare, diventanto una semplice variante popolare di "imbrogliare".


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Vorrei solo aggiungere che tra i significati di "fregare" c'è anche "fottere"!


E io che pensavo che fosse chiaro. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## furs

In effetti, il significato originale di fregare ha a che vedere con la fregola (cioe' il calore) degli animali.


----------



## Mutti57

Blackman said:


> Mi stupisce che l'Economist lo usi così alla leggera, in effetti. Il giudizio mi trova d'accordo, perfino troppo blando. Ma il mio inglese d'antan me lo fa sentire un po' troppo forte, almeno per questo contesto.
> 
> _L'uomo che ha *giocato* un intero paese?_



Anche io condivido e propongo

L'uomo che si è preso gioco di un intero paese.

Ciao


----------



## BristolGirl

Caro/a Mutti57,
Credo che una traduzione sia buona quando ri-traducendo la frase dall'italiano all'inglese si ottiene quasi la stesso significato dell'originale.
Ti assicuro che se dovessi tradurre 'he screwed you' - non direi proprio 'si è preso gioco di te' !!!!


----------



## Mutti57

BristolGirl said:


> Caro/a Mutti57,
> Credo che una traduzione sia buona quando ri-traducendo la frase dall'italiano all'inglese si ottiene quasi la stesso significato dell'originale.
> Ti assicuro che se dovessi tradurre 'he screwed you' - non direi proprio 'si è preso gioco di te' !!!!



 Ok accetto la "lezione".. forse ho mal interpretato pensando che il giornale non volesse usare un'espressione così forte! Speriamo non ci siano occasioni perchè tu mi traduca una frase del genere


----------



## london calling

Mutti57 said:


> Ok accetto la "lezione".. forse ho mal interpretato pensando che il giornale non volesse usare un'espressione così forte! Speriamo non ci siano occasioni perchè tu mi traduca una frase del genere


Sono d'accordo con BG, l'espressione italiana è troppo blanda rispetto a "screw", ma è proprio questo il problema, come gli altri hanno fatto notare: ci vuole, in italiano, la via di mezzo fra fottere/inculare e fregare ecc. ecc.


----------



## 1953

Alessandrino said:


> Visto che l'Economist è stato abbastanza "forte", non vedo perché ingentilire il significato: _l'uomo che si è inculato un intero paese_.


CONCORDO


----------



## Alessandrino

On second thought, forse anche in italiano fottere non è così "forte". Certo, se dico _l'uomo che *si è fottuto* un intero paese_, allora la frase è veramente volgare; ma se dico _l'uomo che *ha fottuto* un intero paese_, sono sicuro che a nessun madrelingua venga in mente la metafora sessuale. Così declinato _fottere_ fa ormai pensare solamente all'accezione di _fregare_. Certo, ci muoviamo sempre in un registro basso, che non ti aspetteresti dal Corriere della Sera, ma di sicuro non siamo nella volgarità più sguaiata (ad esempio: _l'uomo che si è inculato un intero paese_).


----------



## infinite sadness

Comunque "fottere" è già una via di mezzo tra fregare e inculare, quindi perché non vi sembra giusto?


----------



## joanvillafane

I have nothing substantial to contribute except that we are not the only ones discussing this translation problem:

http://www.economist.com/blogs/johnson/2011/06/translation


----------



## MünchnerFax

Alessandrino: oddio, tra _fottere _e ___inculare_ è una bella lotta quanto a volgarità. Di certo nessuna delle due potrebbe trovarsi in un titolo di giornale. Secondo me la parola più calzante, tutto sommato anche come registro anche se non corrispondente al 100%, rimane _fregare_.


----------



## valentina_amb

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Lo Zingarelli del 1987 mi dà:
> 
> *Fottere*, [... ... ] v.tr. *1*. volg. Possedere sessualmente [... ...] *2* pop. fig. Ingannare, imbrogliare [...].
> 
> Non ho un solo attimo d'esitazione: "L'uomo che ha fottuto un intero paese".
> 
> GS



Credo che il verbo sia usato con cognizione considerate le fissazioni del nostro caro premier...


----------



## Matrap

Concordo con Alessandrino, anche per quanto riguarda la distinzione che ha fatto tra "si è f*****o" e "ha f*****o" 

Inoltre nell'articolo, oltre ai pessimi risultati del governo, c'è un chiaro riferimento ai comportamenti di B e al Bunga Bunga dunque "F*****E" forse è proprio quello che intendeva l'autore dell'articolo...


----------



## Alessandrino

MünchnerFax said:


> Alessandrino: oddio, tra _fottere _e ___inculare_ è una bella lotta quanto a volgarità. Di certo nessuna delle due potrebbe trovarsi in un titolo di giornale. Secondo me la parola più calzante, tutto sommato anche come registro anche se non corrispondente al 100%, rimane _fregare_.


Sono d'accordo, ma io dicevo un'altra cosa. Un conto è dire "Giovanni si sta fottendo una che ha appena conosciuto"; questa frase è estremamente volgare, su questo non ci piove. Tuttavia, se io dico: Ho comprato un'automobile usata, ma mi sa che il proprietario mi ha fottuto", resta sempre una frase volgare, ma molto meno volgare della prima. Ho la sensazione che _fottere_ è volgarissimo quando utilizzato per _fare sesso_, ma decisamente più accettabile quando significa _fregare_.


----------



## infinite sadness

Credo che la percezione come volgare della parola fottere dipenda anche dagli usi regionali, dalle mie parti prevale il senso figurato di rubare, imbrogliare. Forse è per questo che non ci si trova d'accordo, ad alcuni sembrando una parola "blanda", ad altri troppo "forte".


----------



## Blackman

Ancora:

_L'uomo che si è *fatto* un intero paese?_

E' più volgare di _fregare_, ma si potrebbe usare per un titolo più di _fottere...._


----------



## SighingatSilvio

I am putting in a string of these to cover everything  - if someone's sensibilities are going to be bruised, don't read further.


Leaving aside thoughts of 'fiddling while Rome burns', there is no clear answer to this one, obviously.

LC is absolutely correct in what she says earlier about register . From highest to lowest in this instance, it would go something like 'ruined' ---> 'messed up' ---> 'screwed' ---> 'fucked'.

There is no way under the sun _The Economist_ would use the latter to headline a story, although in this case I expect they would be sorely tempted to do so, it has been THAT bad. Notwithstanding its origins 'screwed' is a convenient word, in that it can take on the meaning of EITHER of the words on each side of it I've listed above - as the reader sees fit, sort of thing. 

I sometimes get the impression from posts that Italians can...have a difficulty of sorts when they come across words with multiple meanings and/or deliberate use of ambiguity, at least when encountered in English. I stress however that I'm still thinking about that one. In any event, the problem here is that there isn't a word in Italian that 'sits in the middle', as there is in English.

Chissenefrega. Get him and everyone like him out, for ALL time. The evidence is absolutely damning, to the whole country.


----------



## SighingatSilvio

london calling said:


> Not that it makes a great deal of difference, of course!


 
Oops my bad, my apology.

You never know though.  It might.


----------



## Gianfry

Per la cronaca: il nuovo numero della rivista "Internazionale" ha in copertina il titolo, tradotto, dell'Economist. "L'uomo che ha fottuto un intero Paese". Ma si sa, "Internazionale" non è una rivista altrettanto rispettabile 
La discussione su questa faccenda non riguarda solo il nostro forum. Vi propongo il post di un certo Paolo dagli USA dal sito dell'Espresso:

In quel contesto, “screw” vuol dire “rovinare”, piuttosto che “fregare”,  seppur con una connotazione un po’ colorita. Trovo che sia molto meglio  (e permette anche di conservare il gioco di parole) “L’uomo che ha  mandato a puttane un intero paese”.
Sarebbe piu’ fedele al significato originale, altrettanto colorito e ironico. E piu’ onesto.

Che ne pensate? Forse "mandare a puttane" è il famoso "anello mancante" tra "fregare" e "fottere"


----------



## danalto

*Fottuto *è, secondo me e senza alcuna esitazione, la traduzione corretta.
È molto forte, ma immagino fosse quella la loro intenzione: di scuotere i lettori con quel titolo.
Anche in italiano è un termine molto forte, ma se usato a dovere riesce, a mio avviso, a non risultare volgare.
Non so se qualcuno è d'accordo con me. 




Gianfry said:


> Trovo che sia molto meglio  (e permette anche di conservare il gioco di parole) “L’uomo che ha  mandato a puttane un intero paese”.
> Sarebbe piu’ fedele al significato originale, altrettanto colorito e ironico. E piu’ onesto.
> 
> Che ne pensate? Forse "mandare a puttane" è il famoso "anello mancante" tra "fregare" e "fottere"


Dico che è perfetto. 
_La mia era deformazione professionale, comunque: non mi verrebbe mai naturale tradurre una parola con quattro parole..._
_Buongiorno, Gianfry. _


----------



## Gianfry

danalto said:


> _La mia era deformazione professionale, comunque: non mi verrebbe mai naturale tradurre una parola con tre parole..._
> _Buongiorno, Gianfry. _


Questa è ottima, dan! 

Buongiorno anche a te!


----------



## danalto

Gianfry said:


> Questa è ottima, dan!
> 
> Buongiorno anche a te!



Oh, santa pace! *Giuro* che le ho contate!


----------



## SighingatSilvio

Now now - try not to take it personally.

Not bad, but not quite the link.  Which isn't very surprising.


----------



## london calling

Gianfry said:


> Che ne pensate? Forse "mandare a puttane" è il famoso "anello mancante" tra "fregare" e "fottere"


 
Sì,  ed è, come dire, "calzante" per altri motivi!


----------



## Einstein

london calling said:


> Sì,  ed è, come dire, "calzante" per altri motivi!


Ce n'è voluta, ma ci siamo arrivati! Bravo Gianfry!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, a questo punto, vista la piega che ha preso il thread, e per accontentare Dana che ha i suoi problemi quantitativi, pensate che andrebbe bene "sputtanare"?
GS
PS Sempre per stare sul leggerino


----------



## Gianfry

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Beh, a questo punto, vista la piega che ha preso il thread, e per accontentare Dana che ha i suoi problemi quantitativi, pensate che andrebbe bene "sputtanare"?


Mah, io sono già incerto su "mandare a puttane", che implica uno spostamento di senso rispetto al tandem "fregare/fottere".
"Sputtanare" mi fa pensare immediatamente a "mettere in cattiva luce", "mettere in piazza le magagne", cosicché lo spostamento diventa ancora più evidente...


----------



## danalto

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Beh, a questo punto, vista la piega che ha preso il thread, e per accontentare Dana che ha i suoi problemi quantitativi, pensate che andrebbe bene "sputtanare"?
> GS
> PS Sempre per stare sul leggerino



Grazie per la considerazione, ma secondo me non funziona! Ci sta benino, ma non è proprio quello il significato...(secondo me)
Io voto per il NI. 

_scusa, gian..._


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Me lo immaginavo: non convince neanche me, proprio per le ragioni addotte da Gianf.
Continuo ad accontentarmi di "fottuto".

GS


----------



## danalto

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Me lo immaginavo: non convince neanche me, proprio per le ragioni addotte da Gianf.
> Continuo ad accontentarmi di "fottuto".
> 
> GS



E chi si accontenta...


----------



## Phantom83

Ciao a tutti, sto lavorando su questo articolo per un esame, in particolar modo mi sto impegnando a cercarne le caratteristiche testuali, lessicali e morfosintattiche e volevo chiedervi un parere proprio riguardo al titolo. Secondo voi ci può essere una relazione semantica con il titolo di una canzone di Dawid Bowie "The man who sold the world" ?


----------



## tsoapm

It seems unlikely to me.

The man who…
…would be king
…fell to earth
…was thursday
…knew too much
…wasn't there

are all other potential cultural references, plus a whole heap of films, for example at IMDB:

http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=the+man+who

However, I can't rule it out. Your example _is_ closer.


----------

